# Dha eligibility letter



## rosemary01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi, 
I wonder if anyone could help me. My dha eligibility letter for registered nurse is going to expire next month. Can anyone tell me if I have to go through the process again. I have not found a job yet.
Many thanks.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

You used the be able to apply for an extension of 3 months if you went to the DHA office in person. This can be a bit hit and miss depending on who you see but is worth a try if you are in Dubai.

If your not here or if they don't allow it, you need to reapply if the eligibility letter has expired. The psv/Dataflow report remains valid so that part doesn't need repeating but the license payment and exam will need to be redone unfortunately.


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Just saw your from UK (couldn't see flags on my phone!).

So your exam exempt, then the reapplication is fast enough. Your log in account remains the same and saves the files/data so it's basically resubmission and pay again. It's the Dataflow part which is time consuming but as that's done already you simply upload the final report (email Dataflow for a copy if you don't have one) and wait a few weeks for a new eligibility letter


----------



## sandyjoe (Sep 6, 2016)

*Physiotherapist*

MY dha eligibility letter was expired in apirl 12th 2016. what a do now , i didn't have job in dubai , wt a do now?.. i have to reapply for the exam?


----------

